# Opening ports on a cisco PIX



## Timbo343 (May 12, 2005)

I am using a cisco firewall 515e and i want to unblock some ports on the damm thing. I have bought some WLAN VOIP phones and they wont connect to the outside world. Ive found the ports i need to unblock, one of them is already unblocked and the other 2 i cant seem to unblock these been the STUN and the RTP. Im using the 6.3 version for the cisco firewall. I think i configure the access under access rules, but each time i try to change something it messes up the internet connection or throws up an error message. 

Could some please help to allow these port access to the net

Thanks

Tim


----------



## TomZ (Mar 2, 2006)

*Reply*

Can you post or mail me your config or ACLs?


----------

